# anyone works with redwoow? Looking for tips on a good stain



## Paicavi (Feb 2, 2011)

So I do craftmanship with redwood, usually concommon unfortunatelly and I use a red cedar transparent stain that brings out the red nicely. I tryied this natural one and looks totally bla. I was wondering if any of you fine wood experts has worked with a diferent stain ghat works well. My pieces are one of a kind each and I'm afraid of experimenting.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

When I used to work a lot of redwood, I just used "Natural Watco" and followed with polyurethane.


----------

